# How to cook Pink Eye Peas



## Melimelo

I have a large quantity of Pink Eye Peas and do not know what the best "southern" recipe is for preparing them. does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Welcome to DC....I/We cook Pink-eyes at least once per week. As a youngster growing up on a large farming operation they were cooked daily! Most folks around my area boil/simmer the peas in salted water seasoned with various seasoning meats...Bacon being by far the most popular. Any other seasoning meats, Ham, Ham hocks, Smoked Neck bones, Pig tails. Salt Pork, Fat Back, Smokled Turkey legs etc. etc. etc. can be used...Good fresh or fresh frozen ones will cook in about 1-1.5 hours.

Quart of Peas
Cover well with water
Bring to a boil. Cover and simmer till done.
Season with 1/2-1 strip bacon
Salt to taste.

Ya gotta have cornbread to go with them.


----------



## Melimelo

Thank you so much. I love pink eye peas and black eye peas but have never prepared them myself. I wanted to do it right and not guess. Thanks again.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Only thing Uncle Bob left out was the "mess-o'-greens" to go on the side ... collard, mustard, turnip, poke ...


----------



## Robo410

I agree , just wonderful!  Love the smoked neck bones!  both for the peas and the greens.


----------



## AllenOK

Ok, I learned something new today.  What, pray tell, are "Pink eye peas"?  I've never heard of them (and I pride myself on knowing just about every type of food item on the planet, if not how to prepare it).  Are they similar to black eyed peas?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Allen...
Pink-Eye Purple Hull Peas get their name from the fact the pea hull is purplish in color when ready to pick, and the cream colored pea has a pink-eye. There are several varieties of pink-eyes. There are also numerous other varieties of Southern Cow peas. Pink-eye purple hull is one, as are black-eyed peas. In many respects they are very similar to black-eyes. One difference is taste/flavor with the black-eye being what some would call more "earthy" than the pink-eye which has a milder/delicate flavor.


----------



## AllenOK

OIC. Thanks for the info.  Looks like I may need to find a source and try them.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Look for the fresh ones in the spring and summer months....Anything canned or frozen in the grocery store doesn't come close to fresh....They can be "doctored' up to be passable however.


----------



## bethzaring

hey Uncle Bob, can you tell me what kind of eyed peas I have?  I had some of these in the freezer for at least 15 years and planted them this year.  I don't know what they are.  My late FIL gave them to me, they were developed by a friend of his.  Can you tell by the photos?

The pods turned purply when the peas matured, but they are kinda brown now.


----------



## Robo410

cow peas, crowder peas, field peas, many varieties, oh so good!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss Beth...They appear to be one of the purple hull varieties. As they mature on the vine the hull can go from being purplish with some green to completely dark purple to black at full maturity. The hulls seem to be in the later stages of development...From the pictures I can not determine the color of the "eye"....if they were/are pinkish (not baby pink) but a pinkish, rosy, light reddish color--- then I would say Pink-Eye Purple Hulls. Specific variety unknown.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss Beth....These are Pink-Eye Purple Hull...Louisiana Purple Hull Variety...AKA "Top Picks"----The peas mostly make in the top of the plant making them easier to pick....These were the first little picking before they really started to make. As you can see the peas are green---just right!!! The few whiter ones are more mature.


----------



## bethzaring

Thanks UB

From what you say, it appears I have a pink eyed purple hull.

I had only raised bush beans before and was amused by the growing habit of these peas.  The first thing I noticed was the plants sending up match sticks right from the tops of the plants.  After I planted them, I was concerned I had not planted enough to experiment with eating them fresh.  Also I had no idea when to harvest them for fresh eating.  I can't tell if the eyes are pink or black, don't have anything to compare them to.  The yield was not what I was expecting from a bean plant either.  Of course, I received no rain after I planted them.

I have not eaten any yet from this crop, haven't shelled them either, don't have any sheller other then my fingers!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pink-Eye Purple Hulls, as well as other types of peas are--semi-vineing---not to the point of "sticking" or "trellising" as you would a Kentucky Wonder Pole Beans, but just a little. The newer strains of Pink-eyes are even less so. Yields, like most things, can be affected by soil conditions, and rain fall etc. 

Havesting normally occurs when the pea is "filled out" regardless of the color of the hull. Obviously the Purple Hulls will begin to exibit shades of purple on the hull. The pea itself will be green with an oviouos pinkish eye---not black. As the peas mature on the vine the hull darkens, and the pea goes from a green color to a cream color. The freshest, and best tasting are when the peas are green. As they mature, they're still good--just not as good. Of course if allowed to completely dry---they could treated/cooked/eaten as any dry bean or pea.

Suggest you shell and eat ASAP for freshest taste. 

Yield on these 8 125' rows was about 1.5 bushels per row--A little disappointing--but not bad.





None of these are ready for harvest....


----------



## TheCook

Hey Uncle Bob,

How much is one of those pea shellers?  I grew a small patch of purple hull peas this summer to try it out and I lived to regret it.  Hand shelling SUCKS!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

TheCook said:


> Hey Uncle Bob,
> 
> How much is one of those pea shellers? I grew a small patch of purple hull peas this summer to try it out and I lived to regret it. Hand shelling SUCKS!!!


 
The Sheller is made by the Taylor Mfg. Co. out of Georgia. Back 25+ years ago it was $200 --- Today expect to pay in the $500 range --- I've not shopped for one, so there may be bargins to be had. I would shop where they had them in stock --- During this time of the year/Economic times etc. retailers may offer a nice discount on (seasonally dead) in stock merchandise. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Michael in FtW

I found the Taylor sheller selling for up to $600 at some places - but if you order it from Taylor - $400. The Taylor LIttle Sheller


----------

